# Necesito un oscilador de 800-900 Mhz



## desterrado (Nov 20, 2008)

Saludos! es para modularlo en am con señal de video analogica de camara ccd para que salga en rf canales 80-90., que son los que no estan en uso en muchos cables. 
La potencia tiene que ser minima ya que se inyecta con un split en el cable y permite ver en varios televisores la imagen de la camara de vigilancia sin necesidad de llevar el cable de video a cada uno. Por eso el oscilador se sintoniza en un canal sin uso. Va sin audio, por lo que no hace falta modularlo en fm.
Gracias!


----------



## Americo8888 (Ene 15, 2009)

Hola,debido a que deseas canales altos de UHF,tendras problemas con la estabilidad de la señal de RF del VCO utilizado como oscilador,te recomiendo que sea del tipo PLL o sintetizado,con pasos de 250KHz para que generes la frecuencia exacta,podrias utilizar prescaler, circuito PLL CD4046 y contadores discretos con TTls o con un Chip PLL serial,como el MB1502 y un PIC para controlarlo,mira aqui para q veas un VCO en 1200Mhz y el control del mismo:
http://es.geocities.com/josuezb81/1200mhz.html
saludos


----------

